# Time to go slightly mad



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

HI Ladies,


I have just today earnt the right to move to this section.  Had my ET today. I Know Lynn, Dawn and Lou will join me soon, but if there is anyone else out there just or about to ET lets support one another.


So far my only symptoms are an over protective DH and the need to pee every hour, otherwise I'm taking the weekend to lap up the fuss before I go back to work on Monday.


Sticky vibes with you all.   


Julie xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hiya, with you on the madness.  Had IUI last Sunday. OTD 22 Feb, going crazy already!
Lot's of luck
xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Julieboo,

I have just set up this thread for the ladies here who are testing in February and March so please do pop over and post so you can all support each other in one place  Sending you loads of babydust 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255644.0


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie when is your OTD mine is 25th Feb! Seems like forever away!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Dawn


Mine is 25 Feb too.  I'm not feeling too bad about it, I reckon I'll know in myself by then anyway, but absolutely will NOT be being testing earlier.  In fact it's already agreed that my results will be emailed to me as DH is away on my test day and I want us to be together when we get the news ... now how's that for restraint?!  Of course this is only day 1 of 14, my hormones could change my intention by then.


Hi Pheobs


You're a couple of days in now, are you feeling any symptoms or general madness?


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have decided that i am not testing early this time. Last time i did and i think that it caused so much more stress. DH was cross with me last time as i got myself so stressed. I know i will be tempted so i am not buying any tests. I have just got the test for OTD that the clinic gave me!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawn,  is it really that hard when you get near to OTD?
Thing is I have read so many posts now of BFPs followed by m/c a few weeks later that I'd rather wait even longer.  I don't mean to be pessimistic, I guess it's self preservation ... but it is difficult at the moment cos DH is walking around the house with a huge beaming grin on his face, he's positive enough for the both of us.  I reckon it'll be me picking up his pieces in 2 weeks time if this doesn't work out.
Are you going to do anything else different in this 2WW to the last time?


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

My DH is convinced this is it and there is no way it can't work. I really hope that this is the case.
I am just going to take it really easy and try to as much as i can keep away from stress.
When i had acupuncture i was told not to have anything cold. Try to not have cold drinks nothing out of the fridge. If having water etc have at room temperature. 
I think the nearer you get to test day the more you just want to know. Every little twinge you start thinking is that a sign? is it a pregnancy sign or is af on the way? the 2ww really does send you  
I know its only day 2 for me but i am going to try and relax as much as possible and try not to stress myself out too much!


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah already got madness and symptom watching!  I had a fullness feeling in my tummy yesterday and some cramps, also felt a bit sick last night and have major sore boobs.  But as I am taking cyclogest, I am sure it can all be attributed to them!

Lots of luck everybody.  I have also posted on the new thread
xxx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, I don't know.  I only started 2WW yesterday and I was determined not to get worried about anything, but at 3.30am this morning I woke up with searing pains in my abdomen.  They only lasted about 10 mins and then subsided enough for me to get off to sleep again, but I am certain that kind of pain isn't a good sign.  It not even 24hrs since my ET and already I'm convinced it's all over.


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh no don't think like that. Your probably still feeling pains from EC. I've been told that it takes about 6 weeks for your ovaries to get back to normal. It is way too early for it to be over.


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Julie I am sure Dawn is right, your body has been through so much.  Stay positive, you get days like this, we just have to keep plodding on.  One day at a time
xxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Pheobs


I hope they are all good signs for you!


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not so sure now Dawn.  Started to get a bad back today, right down the bottom part which I usually get a week before AF turns up.  Positivity taken a bit of a knock now
xxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have got my fingers crossed for you  
They say that af and pregnancy signs are the same


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawn, how are you feeling?


I think I've figured out that my pains are actually more to do with constipation (sorry TMI), but as crazy as it sounds, I've been too afraid to 'go' in case I push them out .... I am insane aren't I?  I know I am and I can't wait to get to the point when I am looking back at this thread and laughing my boobies off at how daft I was.


Pheobs, I have read through lots of posts and everyone complains of exactly the same symptoms regardless of whether they get a BFP or BFN, so I figure that actually these symptoms are of the process we have been through and not whether it has been successful at all.  I guess to answer that question we just have to be patient.


Well my DH has been brilliant today and I am rewarding him by letting him watch football on the downstairs TV (how nice am I?!)  Hoping that tomorrow goes by a little quicker for all of us.


Julie xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Julie


Have been getting af type cramps today. I know they are probably from EC but i can't help but worry a bit.
I know what you mean about being scared to go to the toilet!
I am starting to go a bit    just want to know!


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Julie & Dawn

Now I don't officially join the PUPO club until later this week but just thought I'd see how this thread was coming along and wanted to say hi  

On my last 2ww I saw a really intersting bit of info on a thread and thought it might help, it helped to reassure me anyway:

Implantation timeline of a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

===========

Implantation timeline for a a 5dt (blast) :

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


So you can kinda work out what your body should be doing on a given day or just syptom watch all the more!

Lou xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Just jumping over to say hello. Hope you are all coping with the  ! 

Hopefully be joining you tomorrow rather than 'just visiting'!

Lou, those time lines are really interesting and will be good for visualising what's going on in there.

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Just popping in to say hi. Having a bit of a negative day, so won't stay.  Hope you're all still sane.  xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Julie sorry your having a negative day i hope your feeling a lot more positive tomorrow  This is such a hard journey and its only natural to have our up and down days  


pheobs hope your back pain has eased sending you lots of    


Lynn and Lou good to see you both over here! Lou found that info very interesting!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Julie, so sorry to read you had a rubbish day yesterday, hope you are feeling better today, here's some PMA for you      and a big   . Did you go into work today? If so, hope it went okay. Know it's easier said than done but don't let them bring you down. 

That's me officially in the 2ww, OTD 23/2/11. 

Dawnie, hope you are doing okay too.

Hi to Pheobs, looking forward to chatting to you too.

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lynn, thats great your in the 2ww now!   You get to test 2 days earlier then me!!


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Congrats Lindylou on joining the 2ww torture!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today?  I had to go into work, the first time in a week.  Found it a bit much and am exhausted now!

Big positive sticky vibes to you all xxxx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi All,

As predicted work was hellish.  I've just rushed home to spent valentines with my DH and guess what, he's stuck at work until who only knows what time.  I've decided I'm going to stay on camp for the remainder of this week (I live an 1 hours drive away), so that I can work the longer hours and try to catch up, so I won't be on here for a couple of days.  

Lynn, congrats on joining the club, lots of positive sticky thoughts heading your way.

Love and luck to all of you and try to stay sane whilst I'm away.  Catch up with you at the weekend.

Julie x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Julie, sorry you had a rubbish day at work. Hope you are okay. Take things easy and don't work too hard.

Dawnie, our clinic test 14 weeks from ec, take it yours tests 14 days from et? Not to long to wait thankfully. When do you go back to work?

Pheobs, hope you're putting your feet up after your first day back at work. 

Lynn xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Evening!

Julie - sorry to hear today was bad.  Mine wasn't great but I got through it!

Thanks Lindy, I am still working but with my laptop in bed!  
xxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie hope you ok and feeling a bit more positive today  


Lynn hope your ok   i have the next couple of weeks off work. I am still getting cramps and don't feel ready to go back yet. I am very lucky that work have been very understanding. When do you go back?


Pheobs try to take it easy and don't work too hard


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Dawnie, Sorry to hear you are still having cramps. Hope they ease off soon. 

Pheobs, hope you're not working too hard!

I have to go back to work on Friday as I have been cited for court (as a witness through work, not as an accused, lol!) You have to be practically dying before the courts will excuse you from attending. 

I am then off over the weekend and should be night shift next week but am going to ask GP for sick line for either time off or restricted duites. If I go restricted duties I will end up in an office somewhere pushing paper on day shifts rather than nights. Not sure which. Think if I stayed off another week I would be bored stiff. 

Speak soon,

Lynn


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Girls,

SO glad to be home from work now.  WOrking from home the rest of the week.  I am so tired and got quite bad cramps this afternoon, which worried me a bit....and so the knicker checking begins!  Sorry TMI!
Hope eveyone is coping and their day wasn't too bad
xxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Pheobs sorry to hear you have been getting bad cramps today hopefully they will ease off soon. Thats good you are working from home for the rest of the week  


Lynn hope your ok?  


I was hoping that today that i would get some implantation cramps as my little embies are 7 days old now but nothing yet   I am still getting af type cramps but thats it.


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Had my ET today and thanks for all the best wishes you sent. It was a bloody nightmare and I will not be going back to my clinic again after the c*ck up they made today! 

When I got there I was told about my embies and the best 2 which were a 8 cell grade 1 and a 6 cell grade 1 so I was really please with the fact they were both top grade, even if the 6 cell should have been a 8 cell by day 3 but apparently slow embies are normal and often catch up so overall a good two embies to out back.

Now not sure about other clinics but the first time I had ICSI in Oct the doc did what he called a 'dry run' and used a sonogram machine to see where he was going with the embies etc. The dry run was basically doing the transfer but with a empty catheter then once he was happy of the placing he loaded up the embies and did the real transfer. 

Today I had a different doc and he didn't use the sonogram machine or do a dry run. When he had the embies in the catheter and was trying to to the tranfer he realised he needed a different type of catheter and had to ask the embryologist to unload the embies back into culture dish and then into the new catheter. This seemed to take forever and I thought something was wrong then the doc went out of the room and I heard the embrologist say the word 'disected it' and thought that means cut - how can cutting the embie be good!

So doc comes back and tells me that the 6 cell embie got stuck to some of my tissue on the end of the catheter and couldn't be used. I took this to mean that when the embryologist tried to seperate the embie from the tissue she discted it!!!! So I had to have my 3rd best embie which was a 6 cell grade 2 put back along with the 8 cell grade 1. he even said "at least it wasn't the 8 cell" I was stunned but also needed to get the two embies on board safely so didn't want to kick off and unsettle the doc.

So basically their slap dash processes today have cost me my second best embie   I just don't understand why he didn't do a dry run as all of it could have been avoided so easily!

Rant over, sorry this is such a long post ladies.

Lou xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh Blossom Tree, so sorry to hear about your day.  It really is shocking treatment, if they were honest you wouldn't feel quite so peeved.
It simply isn't acceptable.  That said, you have two beautiful embies on board and are PUPO!  Try and relax, I know you must be stressed but you still have a great chance at a BFP.
Big huggs xxxxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Lou


The way you were treated is shocking and totally unacceptable. But like Pheobs said you really need to relax and try to take it easy. You have 2 lovely embies on board and you need to try and focus on that


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Lou,

First of all, congratulations on your et, you have joined the tww club, wah-hey!!!!! Two good grade embies too which is great. Hoping they are settling into their rightful home as we speak. 

I am absolutely horrified at the way your clinic operated yesterday. Take it that dumb doc has no clue what it's actually like to go through with this treatment and the emotional costs involved. What a disgrace. It must've been so hard for you to keep your cool and well done you for keeping your cool and focusing on the transfer. 

Focus just now on growing those little embies, you still have a great chance of getting a BFP. 

Hope everyone else ok and that everyone has a good day,

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi ladies,


Just checking that you are all ok?


I am not feeling so positive today. I don't feel any different to what i did on my first go. I suppose only time will tell


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Been following this thread for a while but just haven't posted but after reading a couple of posts couldn't resist today. 

First of all Dawnie - you need to keep that postivie mental attitude up. We all have days like that and sometimes it is a long lonely process. Visualising success is half the battle and so vital when you are going through something like this. So sending you a big hug but also a little kick up the butt too if you don't mind xxxxx

Lou - I was just horrified to read your experience! I echo the same positive mental attitude to you too and you have got 2 embies on board now that need this but once you know the outcome I would seriously think about making a formal complaint! 

I am currently coming to the end of my 2ww have completely and utterly mental, have been baking like I don't know what in order to take my mind off things and been completely and utterly obsessed with this website - it has been my saving grace the support some of the girls have given me on here. So following you all very closely and sending you lots and lots and lots of baby dust. Still haven' t figured out how to do those smiley and sparkly things but hey ho! xxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Susie


When are you testing? Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am supposed to test on the 21st - we had a 5d blastocyst replacement on the 4th but that's a Monday and want to be with my hubby when we get the news either way so think I will probably test on Saturday - other people have said that I can do it now and it should be reliable but would rather wait until the weekend.
Feeling any better dawnie - hope your day picks up - sending you more hugs x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Susie i am feeling a bit better! Sounds silly but i was just out in the cold and my (o)(o) were hurting and i thought maybe thats a sign!  


Good luck for Saturday! Only a few more days!  
I know what you mean about waiting i am not going to test early. I did last time and it added loads more stress!


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Welcome Susie and really hope your blast does the trick for you  

Hope everyone is coping okay today??

I'm okay and am trying to get on with life as normal so the 2ww flies by and I don't have too much time to over analyse everything my body does between now and then. Work is busy so will defo kinda help me forget I'm on the 2ww - if that's possible.

On a lighter note the windy pops have struck with avengence today hehe  

Lou xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Windy popping with you! LOL!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Dawnie, hope you are feeling better, it's really hard to be upbeat all the time, but we gotta stay strong keep thinking positive thoughts. Just keep visualising those little embies burying themselves in. I read on a thread somewhere that orange is good for fertility and positivity, one of the girls on the post swore by wearing orange nickers! Can't remember how I came across it, I think it was from 2005, but it did make me chuckle!

Lou, glad you doing okay. Is that you back to work now? I know what you mean about the windypops, although thankfully my troublesome constipation has eased off. Fybogel to the rescue! 

Susie, hello and welcome. Not long to go before you can test, good luck for a BFP. 

Well, I must say that I am kinda getting used to being a lady of leisure and am not relishing the thought of going back to work on Friday, even if it is just for one day. Am getting too used to these lazy mornings. Had a nice catch up with a friend over (decaf) coffee this afternoon and then an accupuncture appointment. Back at the clinic for a OHSS checkup in the morning then booked in for a haircut in the afternoon. Trying to stay occupied but not overdoing things.

Try to stay sane lovely ladies,

Lynn xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey ladies,

How is everyone today and what have you all been up to? Sending lots of    

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


I hope you are all feeling ok?


I am feeling ok nothing much really to report. Just counting down the days till OTD!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Good to catch up on your posts.

I've just spent 2 days working 18hr days in order to get home tonight.  I'm exhausted, but at least I've taken some of the pressure off at work now, so hopefully I can relax a little more for the final week of the 2ww.

Welcome Lou, at last you have joined us and I was horrified to read your ET experience.  You've had a really rough time and well done you for managing to stay so up beat and positive. 

Dawnie, I'm totally with you on the whole, I just am not feeling pg thing.  I'm convinced it hasn't worked, now that the treatment aches and pains are starting to wear off, I just feel normal.... well as normal as a bloated, farty, beached whale can feel that is.  I'm sure these familiar dull lower back pains that started today are the mutterings of my AF, so I am prepared for the worst next Fri when I get my results.

Lynn, when you were talking about orange knickers I had a blonde moment and actually wondered where someone would buy an orange big enough to make a pair of pants out of .... and then realised you meant the colour .... doh.  I don't think I've ever owned an item of clothing that is orange.  I envy your lady of leisure life style .... but so pleased one of us is enjoying the 2ww in some form or another.

Well, that's us all well and truly into the mental phase of this tx then, wishing everyone continued sanity and a blooming amazing sense of humour for the next week or so.  

Speak soon.

Julie xxx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello ladies

This feels like a very pointless post I'm afraid as I've absolutely nothing to report. Tummy seems to have coped with EC far better this time around and didn't even get any constipation hurrah. I went back to work a day after EC and life is pretty much back to normal now I'm not injecting and going to clinic a few times a week which is nice.

Like the rest of you I too am not feeling any pg vibes and have pretty much got used to the idea of it not working again and we're planning a change in hospitals for our 3rd go. I've been reading amazing things about ARGC (I think that's the right acronim) but they cost A LOT! Best success rates in UK and raves reviews though for helping serial BFN couples.

Hope you are all doing okay and start to get some sure pg signs soon  

Lou xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

All I'm gonna say is ......

                

and if that doesn't help you all feel more positive I'm gonna find you all and  some positivity into you all!!!

Can you tell I'm back in work mode? 

I'm feeling pretty much back to normal again too but what I'm thinking is, most women don't know they are pg until their AF is late so I'm reckoning it's probably normal not to feel any symptoms and anything we do feel is probably our imaginations running away with ourselves which, given our circumstances, is understandable. 

Please try not to fret and stress fertility friends, I'm thinking of you all and praying we all get BFP's.

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi everyone


How are we all today? still going   ?  


Lynn, I'm so jealous you have your own smiley    I want a camouflage one.


Well, I had a dull backache yesterday which I always get before my AF and spent the day miserable and convinced that this tx has not worked, but then it had gone again today and I'm clinging on to the very small hope that it was implantation pain.  I read that often embies implant on the back wall of the uterus causing it lower back pain..... but then you can pretty much google anything and find that it means you are BFP.  I think like Lynn said, actually there are very few symptoms of actual pg at this stage, most of what we are feeling is as a result of the tx and nothing more.  We are all going to just have to wait and see.


So I have a morning shopping in Munster planned for tomorrow, then perhaps a decaf coffee and some cake at lunch, then in the afternoon, DH and I are taking the dogs for a nice long walk in the woods.  Then on Sunday I might go for a swim, now the pain and bloating is subsiding I feel ready to do some exercise and if all else fails, the wind I'm still experiencing can propel me from one end of the pool to the other with no effort at all.   


What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Julie, pleased to hear you sounding more positive today. Sounds like you have lots of lovely things planned for the weekend to keep you occupied. What are you planning on buying during your shopping trip? Hope you're gonna treat yourself to something nice, you certainly deserve to after the hours you've put in these last few days. 

Well, I had my first day back at work today and it went okay. I was stuck in the station all day doing admin stuff, checking paperwork, allocating enquries and other boring stuff. It was nice to catch up with everyone but I feel so bad telling porkies when they're all asking how I am and why I've been off sick. I did manage to get out for a wee walk at lunchtime though and it was nice to get some fresh air and stretch my legs.

DH and I have decided to escape for a couple of days and have booked ourselves a night away tomorrow night in a nice hotel near Glasgow. I managed to get a good DB+B deal on the internet. Looking forward to a change of scenery and some together time as he has been working long hours this week. 

I had my OHSS check-up yesterday and everything seems back to normal thankfully. Still got to pee in a measuring jug and do those nasty injections though. They are worse than the stimming ones, my tummy is all bruised and looks like a pin cushion.

Hope everyone else has had a good day and that you all have an even better weekend 

 to you all, 

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Lynn and Julie glad to hear your both well!


Lou, Susie and Pheobs i hope you are all ok?


I am really doing my best to be positive. I have had a bit of a bad day today i just feel really teary and a bit short tempered today. Hopefully i will wake up tomorrow positive again.  


Lots of      to everyone xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dawn you are bound to honey with the amount of hormones running round in your system.
Big hus honey x


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Evening All

Glad to hear we are all sounding pretty chilled which is pretty impressive given the circumstances so well done us.

Lynn it will be lovely to get away, I hope you have an amazing romantic stress free break with him indoors.

Julie you do make me chuckle   your propeller assisted swimming stroke is would be a sight to behold! Glad your feeling up to working out again.

Dawnie so sorry to hear your feeling down today hunny   we can all relate to you so just remember your not alone and I'm sure the roles will be reversed soon enough in the coming week as OTD looms and you will be comforting us.

I'm desperate to get back to the gym etc but too scared to start up again, think I'm going to wait it out to OTD even though I feel I've gained the best part of a stone since tx started. It's getting really tricky as I work with a few people who use my gym and they keep asking why I've not been there lately.

We're off for a weekend away the weekend after OTD so whether it's good or bad news we can get away from it all to re-group and plan our next move. This weekend I'm chilling with my book (currently on the last book in the His Dark Materials trilogy, The Golden Compass being the first book) then got lunch with my grandparents sunday and then my beloved is taking me to the cinema and for a curry Sunday night as he thinks I'm becoming a recluse. This is as I can't drink I have turned down every invite out for weekend drinks from our friends and he thinks I must be bored out of my brain of staying in all weekend but I really don't miss going out drinking at all these days.

Have fab weekends ladies xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello all

Sorry to but in on this thread, I think I have been on some other threads with some of you before so hope you don't mind.

I think most of you are ahead of me on your 2ww, it's nice to catch up on your journey's.

I had my EC on Wed with 2 eggs and 1 fertilized and had ET today. 

Its nice to be able to join this thread and being PUPO    do you have any tips to share?

sending you all   

x x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sending lots of   to Dawnie to cheer you up and let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping you have a better day tomorrow. Sorry to hear you've been having an off day petal. 

Hi Lou, glad your okay. I know what you mean about the exercise, I really miss it too. Can't wait to get back to the gym, even if it's just to walk on the treadmill, at least I would feel like I'd been there and done something. You must be really looking forward to your weekend away. It will give you something other than OTD to focus on. Enjoy your curry on Sunday night (and the extra windypops afterwards, ha ha)

Hi Newmum2be, nice to hear from you and well done on your et. Hope you've got a sticky one. Just try to stay relaxed and take things easy, at least for the first few days. For the first couple of days I pretty much stayed at home and read and caught up with stuff I had recorded on sky+ which I hadn't got round to watching. Basically anything to keep you occupied but nothing strenuous. Try to eat healthy (this coming from the world's biggest chocoholic - lol) and keep drinking 2 -3 litres of water a day. 

Have a happy weekend everyone  ,

Lynn xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

BFN I am afraid ladies
Stunned as utterly convinced I was will test again tomorrow to make sure. 
Xxx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Susie, hun, totally gutted for you.       


x


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

So sorry for you Susy   test again tomorrow, if that's your OTD just to be sure hun

Lou xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Susie, really sorry to hear.   you get some better news when you test again tomorrow.  
Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

So sorry Susie


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

How are you all, hope you are all okay.

Well, it's game over for us. Big fat ugly AF arrived on our doorstep this morning and she is definitely here to stay. Not only did she have the cheek to arrive uninvited and unannounced, she brought a huge suitcase of cramps with her which paracetamol is doing nothing to shift.

We are both absolutely devastated. I really thought it was going to work for us but it's just not meant to be this time. Our little frosties will be coming out of the freezer sooner than expected. 

Wishing all of you the very best of luck and hoping you get + outcomes.

Thank you for sharing my journey this far and for being there to chat to. I will keep popping into this thread to see how you are all doing.

Lynn xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry Lindy Lou . Us too - but still feeling very pregnant and still  no AF arrived.
Hope it all works out for you next time. Big hugs honey x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no, Lynn so so sorry to hear the nasty AF witch has arrived already.      Nothing much to say other 'chin up, shoulders back and deep breaths'.  At least you have some frosties to look forward to and next time without all the stimming you're body will feel much stronger, it's probably no consolation right now though I am sure.  Thoughts are with you honey. xx  


I hope we all stay in touch, whether it works for us here first time or not, I am convinced we will all get our dreams in the end. I hope as we started out on this dream together we all get to share the end result together too .... eventually xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your sad news dam AF,     

x x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lynn i am so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning Lynn

Gutted for you hun. Like Julie said there's not much we can say that will help but I do know how you feel. On the brightside you have a lot of blast frosties so you know you have the best chances with those little gems.

I continue to feel absolutely normal aside from the odd AF like feeling and my boobs have become less tender and seem a little less swollen too so more evidence to support this tx being another failure for us.

Lou xx


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Girlies,

Big huggs to Susie and Lindy, same for me too I am afraid.  Done three tests which were BFN and AF arrived in ernest on Saturday.  Clinic still want me to test on Tuesday just for completeness.  Devastated as I too was convinced I was pg
xxxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

So sorry Pheobs


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Phoebes am so sorry honey. Know exactly how you feel. Finding it quite difficult this time.
Big hugs x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh Pheobs, I'm so sorry.  The nasty witch of an AF is having her wicked way far too much this month.  Hugs xx

For me this week is torture already, I too am convinced AF is trying to make an appearance and found myself in the loo more than at my desk today. My boobs are still the size of footballs and I now have to wear a bra in bed, because just turning over in the night is agony.  I have dull lower back pain and have felt quite sick all day (which I think is more with worry than anything else).  I still have 4 more sleeps until OTD and I'm just not sure I'll still be sane by Friday. (assuming AF doesn't arrive before then).  The only really weird symptom I have is that I keep getting little light headed spells, I walked into 2 doors today, but again I think that's just the worry or maybe a totally unrelated ear infection.

I keep talking to myself, out loud too, saying stop being silly, stop analysing every little twinge, what will be will be, we still have 3 frosties, I didn't expect it to work first time anyway etc, but I'm just not convincing myself ..... OMG.  On the plus side, I am pleased to report that my DH no longer sleeps wearing a nose plug.  After discovering mint tea and improving my diet a touch, the wind has finally subsided.

Dawnie and Blossomtree, lots of +++++ vibes.  It's time this thread had some good news ..... no pressure. xxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie its not over for you yet. I hope that they are all good signs for you. Like you said we need some good news for this thread.    


Lou i hope your ok? Lots of people don't get any symptoms and still get their BFP. Not long till OTD   


Newmum2be hope your ok and have not gone too  


Lynn, Susie and Pheobs    


I am ok just have bad af cramps have been having them since Friday night. Keep going to the toilet all the time thinking af is here. I have 4 more sleeps to go that feels like forever!


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes I agree with dawnie, its not over for you yet,. We need some good news on this post      

Dawnie: 3 more sleeps to go, how you feeling?

How are things with you Lou?

I am now 4 days through the 2ww. I felt really nervous and anxious yesterday it was horrid. Today I am feeling a little less anxious which is nice. I've got the rest of the week off work so I am grateful for the break, though the time does drag. Trying to remain positive.

Lyn, Susie and Phobie hope you are feeling a little little better today    

Sorry if I have missed anyone of you inspiring ladies off

x x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Newmum2b


I am glad to hear your feeling less anxious today. Sending you lots of     


3 more sleeps to go!  
At the moment i am feeling really positive, i feel really different to last time so i am hoping that this is a good sign?! 


Hi to everyone else i hope your all ok


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawnie

I just have a feeling about you, no scientific reason, just a feeling that you will get your BFP.  Really hope I'm right     .

I've now been dealing with that to see if AF has arrived thing for about a week. Especially during the past couple of days, I've had those mild cramps, I think it's the progesterone stopping it from coming, but it's getting stronger and more frequent every day.  I just want Friday to come now, so that I know for sure and I can stop fretting.  If I get a BFN I am so having a red hot bath with a bottle of ice cold wine (at the same time).

Nearly over. Deep breaths everywhere. x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Well so much for feeling positive. I just did my crinone for the night and when i pulled the applicator out it had bright red blood on one side   Dh has said not to give up but i think it may be over for us. Last treatment i took the crinone for over three weeks before i started af.


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just popping in to say hello.

Dawnie, I so hope what you saw on the applicator is not your AF.  I am  for you that it's just a bit of spotting and not a real AF. 

Susie and Pheobs, hope you are both okay. I am slowly beginning to accept that this cycle hasn't worked for us. I have been really busy at work which has stopped me from thinking about it too much through the day but I haven't been sleeping too well and just feel so incredibly low. I am so disappointed for DH, I just wish I could give him the family we both long for. 

Lou, Julie and Newmum, hope you are all okay. Keeping everything crossed for you. Not long to go now, although I am sure it will feel like an eternity for you.

I am back at the clinic tomorrow morning as they want me to test anyway just to confirm. Hopefully they will give us an indication of when we can start a FET cycle. Just want to get going again asap. In reality will prob be into May as DH is away climbing Mt Everest for three weeks in April (yeah, he's always been a bit  !)

 and  

Lynn xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Evening Ladies

Great top see everyone is posting. 

Newmum2b I'm okay thanks I have 6 more sleeps to go but am still pretty sure it's another BFN for us, I just feel it can't explain why DH says it's in my head but I know it's not. My boobs are still big but not really sore, it's just my nipples that are sore now if I knock them or my cat walks over me looking for affection! I have had no implantation spotting and have dull AF feeling off and on so think the cylogest is holding AF at bay like last time. Hope you get some good signals soon and keep us posted.

Julie I have a really good feeling about you esp with your feeling light headed, that's a early sign isn't it? Anywway I hope it's a sign as one of us MUST get a BFP it would just be too unfair for all of us to get BFN's

Dawnie I really hope your show was just a show and not af, apparently lots of women with BFP's still get what seems like a period so don't right this cycle off just yet.

Pheobe I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you too  this tx is so cruel it seems to have no rhyme or reason in dishing out doses of sorrow or joy and it all seems so unjust sometiimes.

I'm feeling a tad depressed about it all recently but hey I can join the club right  

Lou xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawnie,  no no no no no .... I feel awful now, hope I didn't jinx you! The blood could be anything, like Lou said, lot's of people get a show.  I have everything crossed for you.     

Lou,  if anyone deserves a BFP you do after what you went through and you still have aaaggggeeesss before your OTD yet.  I say it like that, because everyday feels like a week now a days.

Lynn, good to hear that you are staying as positive as possible and looking to the future.  If we get a BFN we will do the FET cycle in May too, but that's cause I'm going climbing in the Hartz mountains (assuming I'm not pg of course).

Newmumtobe,  4 days in, feels like a life time ago for me, but I promise you do get there in the end.

Well I have 2 more sleeps until the dreaded blood test.  I'll be honest with you now, I have a huge confession to make; I've done 3    tests so far.  Mon, Tues and this morning.  I don't know why I did it, my crazy hormones I guess.  I was determind not to test early, but I'm just so nervous about the result i wanted to prepare myself for the worst.  Anyway it hasn't helped really.  Monday was definately a BFN, and yesterday I thought it was a BFN because I was in a rush and didn't wait much past 5 mins, but I didn't throw the stick away and last night when I looked at it again there was a faint line.  So I tried again this morning and there was definately another faint line.  So of course now I'm in catch 22, I have to test again tomorrow in case it was a faulty packet don't I?!  I haven't told DH, he'll go mental.  Oh I feel so bad    and now instead of working I've inflitrated the MOD computer system to get on hte internet to make my confession to you all. 

Best go now before I get caught.

Speak soon
Julie xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Julie i hope your right! Don't feel awful! Only 2 more sleeps to go!  


Lou don't give up you have not got long to go  


Lynn I hope when you go to the clinic today they say you can start FET really soon  


Susie and Pheobs i hope you are both ok?  


Well after a long night no more blood! TMI there has been no blood when i wipe only on the crinone applicator. I really hope this is a good sign. 
Only 2 more sleeps to go! Well i say sleeps i don't think i will be getting much of that!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and staying positive.

Julie, You are VERY NAUGHTY for testing early! Sounds promising though. 

Dawnie, pleased to hear you had no more bleeding.

Lou, stay positive honey.

Newmum, hope everything okay with you.

Susie and Pheobs, thinking of you both and hoping you are okay. 

As expected our blood test today confirmed this cycle has ended with a BFN. We have a follow-up appointment with our consultant on 14th March so not too long to wait. Have to wait three menstrual cycles before we can do a FET cycle. That's one gone already so can hopefully start in May. The good news is, because we are self funding, we will be allowed to have two blasts transferred. I kinda thought we would live to regret not having two this time and am kicking myself about it now but, as the saying goes, hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Take care and big   all round,

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Lynn


I am so sorry that it didn't work for you this time.   
I am so glad you should be able to start again in may and you will be able to have 2 lovely blasts put back!


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi all

Well, I did another test this morning, had to really (there were 2 in the pack) and the result was just the same, a really faint line, so I am assuming that it's just an evaporation line, afterall if it was a BFP then the line would be getting brighter wouldn't it? So I'm fully expecting a BFN tomorrow and lesson learnt about the whole testing early thing.   

Looking forward to that hot bath and bottle of wine tomorrow night. Then getting back into the Gym to get rid of my growing wobbly muffin top.

Dawnie, good to hear you're feelin positive again, everything crossed for you tomorrow.   

Lou, nearly there!!    

Lynn, So gutted for you, but at least you are able to look to the future and start planning your next go.

Pheobs, big hugs.   

Newmumtobe, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we'll keep rooting for you and I will certainly stick around on this thread to see how you get on. x

Speak to you all tomorrow night when I have my results 

Julie xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everyone

Just thought I would drop by to catch up with everyone.

Julie: thankyou for your kind message, as this is my first IVF cycle I am not sure about the lines. I know I will be tempted to test early but will try my best. I so hope you get the BFP tomorrow. Keep yourself busy today to keep your mind occupied (easier said than done) and you will be sipping a glass of champagne tomorrow

Lyn: I am glad you have got your plan, something to keep you focused and back on track. Yes hindsight is a wonderful thing, you just never know though do you?? don't kick yourself up about it.  

Dawnie: How are you? Is it one more sleep to go? I am losing track of the time. I am also keeping everything crossed for you, it would be wonderful to hear some great news   

Blossomtree: How are you? You made me laugh with your cat story! Your DH is right it could be in your head. Stay   you are nearly there.

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone off but do wish you all the best 

AFM: I haver had dull AF like pains for the last two days, and keep on doing that checking thing in the toilet. I've read this could be implantation pains?? My pains are slightly less today. I am due on this week but surely that won't happen because of all the IVF treatment taking over my cycle?? Watched Sex in the city film yesterday and getting my hair down this afternoon, anything to take my mind of things. Still doing my relaxation CD and keeping    and   with a little of   thrown in  

x x


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Julie good luck for tomorrow! Hopefully we will both have good news tomorrow   


Newmum2be  thanks for your well wishes! I am glad that your keeping busy! I know what you mean about going to the toilet all the time  


Lou hope your ok? Only a few more days to go  


Hi Lynn ,Pheobs and Susie  


I can't believe its only one more sleep to go! I am really scared about testing. Sounds silly but if its going to be a BFN i would rather not know and be PUPO for as long as possible. Don't think that i am going to be able to sleep much tonight!


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies

I'm being naughty and posting at work hehe how rebelious of me  

Julie I think it depends on how long it took for the line to come up if it was instant then it doesn't really matter how bold or light the line is it means it is registering the pregnancy hormone in your unrine. If it took ages for a line to appear then it's more likely to be evapouration line I think - this is my obsessive FF research from my last cycle!! Good luck for tomorrow I really hope you get good news  

Dawnie I think your bit of blood was a really positive sign and could have been some late implantation bleeding possbily? The fact it's stopped now is a good sign so I think you've got good odds too so best of luck  

Lynn great news on your May cycle and being able to have 2 blasts would be lovely news to hear you end up with twinnies! Your next two periods will fly by and you can enjoy the next few months and let your hair down before you get back on it - so to speak  

Newmum2b keep positive and try not to get caught up with the syptom watching even though it's IMPOSSIBLE no to haha but best of luck

I feel a bit different to last cycle in that I have felt sooooo tired the last few days with today being the worst. Have felt worn out since I got out of bed and people are asking if I'm okay as I look pasty - nice! Boobs still big and can't sleep on my front as a bit painful on them but no way near as sore as they were post EC. Feeling hot all the time and sticky in bed - attractive! Not hungry when I should be and feeling just a bit rough in general today but not ill so not sure if I'm just making it all up because I want these things to be symptoms ARGHHH roll on OTD.

Also in the office the other day at work we had some really smelly people in (I work in Welfare to Work sector supporting benefit claimants into employment) and the stench made my stomach turn but it didn't seem to bother anyone else. To me it was the strongest BO I've ever smelt in the office and had to leave the area while others worked away happily. But again this could just be me and my sensitve nose and not a pg symptom at all  

Oh well all in a days 2ww madness.......

Lou xx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello,

Just wanted to wish Dawnie and Julie good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking about you both with everything crossed that you both get BFP's. 

Hi to Lou and Newmum, stick in both of you, OTD is getting closer! 

Hi Susie and Pheobs, hope you are both okay.

Lynn xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Its a    I can't believe it! 
I did 2 tests to make sure!


Julie i have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Dawnie that is AMAZING news   I'm soooo happy for you and finally one of us has got a much deserved BFP and given us a reason to hope we can all get there too one day  

Keep us posted you never know it could be TWINS hehe xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning Dawnie   and a Big Fat Congratulations, you must be on top of the world  
x x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Dawnie,  I am so so so chuffed for you!  Thank goodness someone has a BFP!!!  
I went for my blood test this morning and due to the language barrier has asked for the results to be emailed to me by my English doctor, so I now have to resist the temptation to look at my emails until after I get home tonight.

I did a Peestick test this morning at about 4.30am (funnily enough I couldn't sleep) and it was yet another faint line after about 6 mins on the stick, so I don't expect a positive result at all to be honest.

Let you know later.

Lou, Newmum2b how are you all doing?

Julie x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats Dawnie and Julie keeping my fingers crossed for you
xxxx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Julie not long now don’t know how your coping with the whole language barrier thing, it must feel like torture knowing there could be an email at home waiting for you! I have everything crossed for you xxx

I’m feeling more like my normal self today and nowhere near as tired as yesterday thankfully but I have a lovely headache today. Just like a pre AF headache so today I’m feeling far less confident and positive than I was yesterday and more convinced that AF is on her way. I also woke up in the early hours with trapped wind like pains that soon turned into quite strong AF pains before disappearing completely so am on constant knicker watch now! Last time the pessaries kept AF at bay until I stopped taking them after I got my BFN so sure it will be the same this time around.

2.5 days n counting…….


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

!!!!   


xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations Julie thats fantastic news     


Lou not long to go! I have felt strong af pains for the last week so don't give up yet. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Julie thats fantastic news, congratulations   wow you and Julie BFP thats just fab  

Lou 2 more sleeps is it? Not long now    hope you manage to get some sleep.

x x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Congratulations Dawnie and Julie, I am so pleased for you both. You must both be delighted.   
Any advice for my next cycle? 

Lou and Newmum, keeping everything crossed for you both.

Lynn xx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah Lynn, thank you, so wish we could have all got the same result.

I don't have advice for you, I am quite sure you did everything perfect the last time, please don't start analysing things and stressing over small details. You just need to be yourself and keep calm, for your own health.  I didn't know about half the stuff I learnt too late on FF re: Hot baths, brazil nuts, pineapple, acupuncture etc.  I had a glass or 2 of wine here and there, I ate loads of chocolate, I had baths, I went for light jogs and just tried to be as normal as possible and it still worked for me.... although I am only too aware that I have a long way to go yet, my HCG level was a little on the low side, so nothing is certain, but then when in life is anything ever certain? except for that we all kick the can in the end.

I'll definitely still be here with you on your next cycle and look forward to being able to give you advice on how to cope with the  pregnancy when you get your BFP next time .... I hope ..... xxxxx

Lou, OMG it's nearly time!  when are you testing?  Sunday?

Julie xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Morning

2 more sleeps for me with OTD Monday (I bloody hate Mondays  )

I gave in and tested 3 days early last time and am definatelty not doing it again as it just throughs everything in to question and can change nothing in the long run so I'm waiting it out till OTD, although him inddors keeps trying to get me to test  

Arghhhh I'm still all over the shop with am I/aren't I and it's doing my head in big time. I coped much better with the whole tx this time but this final hurdle has been my undoing in terms of calmness!

No af pains yesterday but have got them this morning. Headaches gone. Still tired when I shouldn't be but I always get tired right before af comes. Smells still seem more noticable but I really think that could just be all in my head because subconciously I know smells can be a pg symptom and am just aware of them because of this. Still quite hot but I feel hot before af. Oh and my most recent crazy symptom watch is that yesterday I had two vile sicky burps which I never get. One after I'd eaten a ham cob at luncthime and the other after I'd eaten a belgian bun, my favourite  , after dinner. TMI sorry hehehe

Julie and Dawnie I'll be sending   vibes for you both as I'm confident you will go all the way xx

Newmum2be how long left until OTD you can't be far behind me? How are you feeling, any symptoms - or crazy OTT ones like mine?

Lynn you have done everything you could hun, it just wasn't the one for you this time. It goes that way unfortunately and you can't really do anything about it. Just stay healthy and fit (like you are!) but most importanlty think positive and get that energy and mindset as stroing as you can for your next go. You have the best chance with those lovely blasts and by having two next time I really think you will get your BFP no sweat  

Off to watch Celebrity Juice on the Iplayer now as couldn't stay up late enough to watch it

Lou xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Lynn i totally  agree you did everything you could. Its really important that you don't think of the what ifs. I think you have a great chance next time with 2 lovely blasts.   


Lou 2 more sleeps to go!! I have been getting sicky burps which i never get so that could be a good sign! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I also tested early last time and i agree it does through everything into question. I was determined not to test early this time.  


Newmum2be how are you feeling? I hope your still keeping busy and staying positive


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya

Hows everyone, hope you are enjoying the weekend.

I am back to work Monday, which will be busy so will keep my mind of the final week of the 2ww. OTD 6th March. 

I was feeling AF pains around the time my period was due at the beginning of the week, today is the first day I don't have any, and I'm wondering where they have gone? good sign or not so good sign? who knows? As for any other symptoms, I did have a strange dream the other night but I think with being off work for 2 weeks I don't have the stress off that on my mind, I had a bit of a sore throat at the beginning of the week. no sicky burbs yet   All these are they aren't they symptoms are crazy, just keep on telling myself we are all different.   

I do keep on craving a glass of wine, but thats just me lol  

Lou wishing you all the best for Monday    good on you resiting the temptation not to test early.

I am going to enjoy my last two days off before returning to work, have a good one everyone x x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Congratulations Julie! xxx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

HELP!

I've been really bad and had 3 small white wines at lunchtime. I was feeling really sorry for myslef and negative about our outcome on Monday so I decided to let my hair down a little. Needless to say 6 weeks of no booze and the wines made me feel really tired and light headed and I wanted to go home with chips before I'd finished vino no 3.

Ate and slept it off. Had a few pints of water and started to feel bad about the wine. Popped to the loo and got a tiny little bit of light browny blood on tissue! Went and sat down to come and write on this thread and felt a wave of strong af pains, heat, shakes and nausea and like I was going to pass out. I then threw up my chips urghhh 

I now feel okay but still hot and have af pains and feel a bit sick like a lump at the back of my throat. I'm REALLY REALLY scared the wine has made something bad happen inside me   and af is coming


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lou,  DO NOT PANIC!!


I had 2 glasses of wine the night before my OTD because I was convinced it would be a BFN.  It sounds like your body threw up the nastiness of it anyway and I am sure the wine wouldn't have done you any harm at all, the nasty fatty chips probably did more damage .. lol.


You can't attribute every little sign and symptom to be directly related to something you did or didn't do.  You'll drive yourself insane.   


Now, have a glass of milk to line your tummy and an early night to bed silly.


Julie xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


I hope you are all having a lovely weekend.


Lou just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Morning all

Just wanted to see how you are Lou? hope you are feeling better than last night, its so stressful I'm not surprised you had a little panic. Take Julies advice....

If it makes you feel better I had a small glass of rose last night and 2 nights ago a big fat plate of chips, gravy and sausage in batter from the chip shop mmmmm 

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow and I will be thinking of you    and   

x x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lou,

Hope you're ok.  Good luck for tomorrow, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello

Think it's another BFN for me. Still some browny discharge and cramps think pessaries are the only thing stopping full blown af.

Felt so different this time too oh well back to the drawing board - when we can afford it again that is!

I'll post the official result tomorrow but I know it will be negative.

Thanks for you support ladies

XX


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lou,


I felt exactly the same, was totally convinced.  It's not over til it's over hun.  xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou,


Its not over yet sending you lots of


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou,

Good luck for tomorrow honey. Thinking of you. Stay positive, as the others say, you are still most definately in with a chance.

Lynn xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for all of your support but it's another BFN for us


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lou, I am so so sorry to hear your sad news.   Wish there was something I could say or do to make things better for you.

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lou,


I am so sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Lou: I'm sorry     x x


----------



## pheobs1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Blossomtree - so sorry to hear your news.  I know exactly how you are feeling xxxx


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Lou, so so sorry.  xxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Newmum2be


Just checking in to see how you are?
Not long till OTD! Are you going to wait till Sunday?


xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dawnie

Nice to hear from you. How you doing?

Yes not long to go   . I'm going to test early and test Saturday because I have work Monday and don't think I could cope going if its bad news, so want to give myself a day before work.

I've taken this week, I did go into work Monday but got so stressed I came home.

I'm not feeling any symptoms really this week, not sure if thats good or bad??

I hope the rest of you are all well. 

Heres     

x  x


----------



## JulieBoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Newmum,

Don't forget to post on this thread how you get on on Saturday.  We're all still here checking up on you. Good luck xx


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!Had ET on Monday and now i'm waiting...I had 3 blasto,but i m not sure if they were of very good quality.Here in Greece they just tell you if they are good,very good (i doubt that anyone will actually tell you if they are bad on the day of the ET),there is no qualification ranking in the clinic i go.I'm just concerned because i had 26 ovaries-not all mature- with long protocol,12 have been fertilized,3 were transeferd on day 5 and the next day we were told that only 1 has been freezed..so 9 embryos did not make it after day 5...This makes me worry a little about the ones i already have in me. Has any of you had experience with many ovaries but few good embryos?
Thanks!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Newmum2be, hope you are okay.  Good luck and keep us posted. 

Hope, Good luck to you too. Don't worry too much about having lost a few embies along the way. It's normal to lose a few if you take them to blast stage and if your clinic are anything like ours they will only freeze the best quality ones as any of a poorer quality are not likely to survive the thaw. We got 22 eggs, 16 fertilised well and 3 not so well. Because we had so many we decided to take them to blast and by the day of ET we had one top quality transferred and six good quality frozen. The remainder either didn't make it to blast or were not good enough quality to freeze. With three blasts on board you are surely in with a good chance of getting a BFP. Good luck to you too and keep us posted.

Julie and Dawn, hope you are both well and that everything is okay with you both.

Lynn xx


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi hope we had a similar situation to you this time round and have a review meeting tomorrow so might have more info then but it definitely sounds very positive if you have 3 blasts on board. Good luck xxxx


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Suzie, how are you?


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not bad thanks. Picked myself up off the floor again now and throwing myself into keeping fit and healthy. We have our review appointment tomorrow so hopefully will get answers for our questions and then we can make a plan for the future.
Thanks for asking honey x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get the answers you need. Let me know how you get on. xx


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for your replies and support !!
I know that i should be calm and relaxed but it is not easy...My beta is next Thursday ,thanks God i'll return to work on Tuesday,so i'll keep my mind busy...I've been pregnant twice in the past(through IUI)  and by this time i had spotting...now i dont have and it makes me worry a little..
Susie,how did the appointment go??


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Susie i hope your appointment went ok today?  


Newmum2be good luck for testing tomorrow  


Lynn i hope your ok?  


Hope fingers crossed for you


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanx Dawnie!


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, 

Suzie, how did your appointment go? 

Newmum, good luck for tomorrow. 

Hope, It's certainly not easy to relax and stay calm. I am sure work will help to take your mind off things.

Dawn, things okay with me, still the ocassional teary moment but feeling better by the day. How are things with you? Hope all is well.

Lynn xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya, just a quick note to say thanks for the best wishes, I've kept myself busy today ready for testing tomorrow


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well and not driving yourself too crazy.
Hope 77 - it is so hard isn't it - you have the agony of the 2ww and even when you do get your   the anxiety you feel just gets worse after that - have you tried doing a relaxation CD or one that helps you to think positively - if you have an iphone or ipod - you can download Andrew Johnson's hypnosis tracks quite cheaply from itunes - might help
Newmum2be - thinking of you today   that you get the result that you want. 
Lindylou - where are you up to with you cycle - are you ok?

AFM - our review meeting went well - we were actually in our own minds all set for changing clinics this time because we wanted to look at immune testing and have been contemplating a clinic in London and going through immune testing. Dr P was great - we had loads of questions that we had sent him previous to the meeting. DH and I have been through this quite a bit now and although we have been pregnant twice we don't seem to be having any luck with it at the moment. I am 40 this year so time is also running out and we really wanted a realistic view of what chances we had.
Well the good news is that my eggs are of good quality still and not showing the signs of aging. I have a high AMH - 48. Our embryos fertlised really well last time. We got 18 eggs. 15 of the eggs were suitable for ICSI and 11 of them fertilised. On day 3 we had 3 perfect 8 cell embryos and the rest were 6 and 7 cells and developing well but didn't quite make the  grading criteria to take them to blastocysts so the embryologist decided that it was best to put the 2 best 3 day embryos back and take the rest to blastocyst to see what happened. All our embryos that were left went to blastocyst - so that was good news but we only got one that was suitable for freezing but they did all go so I was pleased with that. Dr P then talked about the immune testing done at Care and the London clinic that we were thinking of and agreed that it was a lot of money for the ultimate goal of being on two further drugs that he mentioned the name of but  I can't remember. He agreed that we can undertake this treatment alongside a higher dose of folic acid adn would be writing to my GP to arrange for a prescription for these drugs. He also said that for a couple such as ourselves it was not the time to give up. (We have also been contemplating starting the adoption route)
So if we were to continue with MFS we would be able to have all this treatment alongside another ICSI cycle and hopefully become pregnant. If this is what we decide which I think it will be we have to wait 2 natural cycles (such as long time!) before we can go again - which is fine by us really - gives us a chance to get on a further health kick and start on the higher dose of folic acid. Plus I have a little bit of weight to lose as well so will continue with the running for the time being.
Crikey - have waffled on.......
Love to everyone else - hope you are all well xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

I tested this morning with a clear blue digital test and got a not pregnant. I'm actually in denial and don't believe it, I'm going to sneak to the shop and get a clear blue one with the lines as thats the one I read most of the ladies use on here use. My OTD isn't until tomorrow, so surely there is still hope? I had a 2 day ET on 18th Feb. Sorry to go on..................
 

Hope you are all OK x x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Newmum2be - think it's a good idea to test again and those test that shout out at you the words 'not pregnant' are awful - much better just having the two lines. sending you a very big   and hope it turns around tomorrow xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thankyou Susie7: I bought a first response one with two lines and did a sneaky 2nd test (It was the second pee of the day and I had drank a mug of decaf tea first) and only 1 line showed  . I will test tomorrow morning with that one again. I'm just so confused because AF hasn't arrived yet. I can't stop   but going to try and remain   and not be tempted to drown my sorrows with wine tonight. x x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

What medication have you been on? Sometimes this can delay your AF coming but do hold out until the morning your first pee is so much more accurate


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Susie,it sounds to me that it's only a matter of time when you'll get pregnant..What is the immune testing that you are considering??
newmum,the home tests aren't always accurate...i know many girls with positive betas and "no pregnant"home tests..to me beta is the only way you will know for sure..Susie's right about some medicines causing delay of AF,some progesterone pills or shots do that


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope77: what is beta? I was just told to do a hpt?

Susie7: I was on Suprecur and menopur, Im now inserting Progesterone Pessaries twice a day.
It must be that that's delaying AF

Thanks for your advice

x  x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

The pessaries are particularly known for delaying AF.   honey, remember you are not on your own and we are always here if you need to chat things through x


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

Your beta levels are the pregnancy hormone tested through a blood test. Some clinics don't bother and just ask you to do an hpt.

Hope- I have been reading dr beers book on immunology. There are some theories that say that some women have Nk cells in their system that kill off any foreign bodies and go in overdrive when an embryo is replaced - it's quite complicated and very expensive. X


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Newmum2be i hope tomorrow gives you better news


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a friend about your age,who got pregnant through the 10th IVF.She did some IVF with hormones and some without just using her own ovarie..before her 6th+7th+8TH,she had done NK tests followed by relevant treatments..stil BFN.After one year she changed clinic..the new doct.didn't believe in such therapies,9th IVF BFN...10th BFP.Her twins are 1 half years old now.On November she found out she is pregnant again!naturally!!
Of course someone does anything possible to have a healthy pregnancy.I m not telling that  all these immune tests are worthless,but i m not sure if they work all the time.i.e Nk Cells,can be elevated today due to an infection and just drop after one month because our organism has fighted the infection.By the way,there was a study here in Greece,done by the gynecological clinic of Athens Univercity that showed that a speciel diet containing high quantities of linoleic acid,helps reduce the nk cells..


----------



## Susie7 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's really interesting. Our clinic doesn't really believe in the immune testing either but my dr has agreed to up my medication for this next cycle so I think we will go with that - can only try there are still a few years left in me yet! When is your OTD ?


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thursday...I wish you all the best  for the next one!


----------



## hope77 (Mar 3, 2011)

take a look at these:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18782287
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intralipid

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Newmum2be, I am sorry to hear your news, really hope you get better news when you test tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.  

Suzie, Glad you appointment went well and that's great news that they are going to up your medication for you next cycle. It will be much less stressful than changing clinics and having to get to know and trust new staff. 

Hope,   thoughts winging there way to you.

Lynn xx


----------



## alison allen (Feb 1, 2011)

Hiya

Had my ET on Friday and I am going mad! I am absolutely exhausted!

Only got 5 eggs at EC - 2 put back - 4 cell and 5 cell. Dont know whether thats good or not? Not really clued up on all this, and going mad as to whats happening inside!

Anyone any tips for the 2ww?

Thanks xxx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Alison

congratulations being PUPO. I'm not sure about the grades of cells but send you loads of   

Any tips for 2 ww? well everyone is different, I just relaxed as much as I could, drank loads of water, and listened to my relaxation CD. I know other woman who went back to work and kept themselves busy that way. I reckon it is time to treat yourself though 

Good Luck and hope you don't go to  when is your otd?

x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Alison,

Sending you lots of   for your tww. Hope you get a big fat BFP  

Best advice during the tww I can give you is to try to relax as much as you can (easier said than done, I know!) and don't read too much into every little symptom as it will drive you  . Everyone is different but any symptoms we do feel are more than likely down to the meds. In reality those who concieve naturally woudn't notice any symptoms at all until well after AF didn't arrive so please don't drive yourself insane by over analysing every little twinge or AF type symptom. 

Wishing you best of luck honey.

Newmum2be, How are you? Hope you are okay.

Lynn xx


----------



## Dondi Moon (Nov 29, 2010)

I have just realised I never updated this when I got my result..................I tested on 3rd December and got a BFP!! I am now the proud Mummy of a beautiful 8 month old DD who is all I have ever dreamed of! I dont know if anyone will still see this but wanted to let you know.
Thank you for all the support I recieved during such a hard time! We still have one little Embie left on ice and hoping to do FET later this year 

Love to all    xxxx


----------

